# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Надписи на грязных авто

## Irina

На запылённой фуре над стопами надпись: "Остерегайтесь выброса тормозного парашюта".

Помой меня, я вся чешусь!

Это не грязь - это загар.

Надпись: "Помой!" Ниже ответ: "Летом на море помою ))"

Танки не моют - танки перекрашивают!

Мы на одной машине написали "Помой меня". Хозяин увидев эту надпись стёр её, и рядом с чистым местом мы написали "НЕТ! Помой меня ВСЮ!" 

На старой, разбитой, задрапаной волге (краской): " БОЕВАЯ МАШИНА ПЕХОТЫ"

На грязной Газели - пальцем: "Хачу в баню с бабами"

Надпись на грязной машине: "Я прошёл бурю в пустыне".

На грязнющей девятке пальцем: "Меня зовут Вова, я знаю три слова".

На стареньком москвиче: "посигнальте, если что-нибудь отвалится!"

"Я не грязная! Я просто не мытая! "

Надпись на маршрутке "ПОИМЕЙ МЕНЯ"

На оке: "Танки грязи не боятся!"

Давно здесь стою...

Автомойка - ул. Чуковского, 17.

Доставка чистой родниковой воды.

Вот это вспотел!

Вымойте меня хоть кто-нибудь, а то так и сдохну немытой!

Грязный танк в бою не видно!

За рулём танкист Володя!

Помой меня, а то я уеду к другому!

Скоро дождь!

Стукни по колёсику, грязь вся и отвалится...

Умру, но не вымою!

Это не грязь на машине, а испытание на коррозию!

Это новый антикор.

Я прошёл бурю в пустыне!

А вон та, справа, ещё грязнее.

Эх, щас бы на речку!

Куплю чистую машину.

Я год не был в бане. Во мне девушек не любят.

Как-то мы не так живём...

Но номера-то видно!

Зато пока не пахнет!

Так проходит земная слава!

----------


## Sanych

Машину надо мыть люди, особенно после зимы. Ато добрые соседи добавят инфы для темы )))

----------

